# como grabar un pic 16f62x



## autotecan (Jun 24, 2012)

hola que tal, espero alguno de ustedes pueda ayudarme quiero grabar un pic 16F62X para que me entregue una frecuencia de salida de de 50 hz y que por medio de unos pulsadores (switch) vaya aumentando a 100 hz, 150 hz, 200 hz, 250 hz , una salida simulada de 60-2 (ckp de GM) y salida simulada de 36-1 (ckp ford), o alguno con una mejor idea para poder simular la frecuencia de diferentes sensores ckp de diferentes marcas y grabarlos en una memoria para poder tener una mejor respuesta a un simulador?


----------



## analogico (Jun 24, 2012)

otra idea es usar un circuito 555 
puedes generar una onda cuadrada de hasta 500 hz


----------



## autotecan (Jun 24, 2012)

el 555 me serviria solo apra generar una señal de efecto hall pero me gustaria generar una de sensor inductivo para arrancar una ecu en banco de prueba de ahi que pueda tener tales frecuencias pero tendrian que ser de corriente alterna, por ahi he leido que se pueden grabar las señales de diferentes sensores,y se podia hacer con este pic, y como nunca he grabado uno, por eso mi pregunta, tengo varios autos con los cuales podria hacerlo y grabar las señales pero no se exactamente como y despues de ahi, no sabria como grabarlas para hacer un simulador solo para sensores ckp. alguna aportacion?


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jun 24, 2012)

¿que grabador de pics tienes? o cambio mi pregunta, ¿sabes que se necesita un grabador de pics?


----------



## autotecan (Jun 25, 2012)

no poseo ningun grabador de pic, lo vi en un articulo que se podia hacer con un pic, ahora si al grabar varias señales y despues reproducirlas a la ecu arranca, como puedo poner todas esas señales en un solo circuito?


----------



## blaskete (Jun 25, 2012)

Entonces la pregunta no seria como grabar un pic, sino como realizar la funcion que necesitas(programa)

Saludos


----------



## LaElectronicaMeOdia (Jun 25, 2012)

autotecan dijo:


> no poseo ningun grabador de pic, lo vi en un articulo que se podia hacer con un pic, ahora si al grabar varias señales y despues reproducirlas a la ecu arranca, como puedo poner todas esas señales en un solo circuito?



bueno de que se puede se puede, pero un pic por si solo no puede.

con un explicación burda te diría que un pic es un chip que funciona como una computadora, tu le cargas un programa (software) y el hace lo que programaste. pero para eso primero haces un diagrama de flujo o por lo menos tienes que tener una idea de lo que va a hacer el programa el que puedes hacer en algun compilador como basic, asm, C, etc. y se lo grabas al pic con un grabador como el pickit, JMD, o algun paralelo.

el programa segun entiendo lo que quieres hacer es un poco complicado puesto que necesitarias complementarlo con algo de hardware, porque un pic por si solo no puede generar una onda sinusoidal (AC) por ser Digital, tendrias que poner pienso unos filtros y con el pic generar un PWM. ahora que si no se requiere de una onda sinusoidal y solo los pulsos porque quizas la ecu tenga un conformador de pulso, es mucho mas facil puesto que solo se requiere del PWM, pero necesitas investigar un poco mas al respecto. 

mi punto es que si nadie tiene ganas de hacertelo y tu no tienes mucho conocimiento sera mejor que piense en alguna alternativa.


----------



## solaris8 (Jun 29, 2012)

*autotecan*
se me ocurre ahora, que tal vez tomando la señal con un osiloscopio, se tendria la relacion tension frecuencia y tiempo de los sensores ckp....
despues solo habria que reproducirlas con un oscilador, y alguna llave selectora para ajustar los rangos...
http://easyautodiagnostics.com/gm_ignition_3800/encendido_pruebas_modulo_5.php
es una idea habria que desarrollarla.....
la idea seria el oscilador ajustable, no lo del osciloscopio


----------

